# Your favorite non lawn YouTube channels



## falconsfan

There is so much good info available on this platform I thought it would be great to see what everyone watches. A couple of my favorites are;

Project Farm - tons of good comparisons and no sponsors!

Vice Grip Garage - more entertainment than anything else.

*Remember non lawn channels only!*


----------



## BobLovesGrass

Awaken with JP though I watch on Rumble.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

The Honest Outlaw.


----------



## Shizzlestix66

Hickock 45
Brandon Herrera the AK Guy
Debos fishing 
Milliken fishing 
How to BBQ right with Malcolm Reed 
Mad Scientist BBQ
Meat Church BBQ 
Mad Horse BBQ


----------



## Mightyquinn

Post 10
Gate City Foundation Drainage
Apple Drains
Tim Pool
Timcast IRL
Awaken with JP
South Main Auto Repair
Viva Frei
unemployedwineguy
Anti DIY HVAC
Doug DeMuro
Gas Station Encounters
Dark Docs
Fairway John
Technology Connections
Pittsburgh Dad


----------



## t_j

Food Wishes
Scott Manley
The Lock Picking Lawyer
Engineering Explained
Jim Browning


----------



## Monocot Master

South Main Auto
EliasVFishing


----------



## Adamg77

Scishow
Project farm
Reallifelore
Ben Shapiro
Smarter everyday
Active self protection
Anders Erickson
Charles Dowding


----------



## arrigetch peaks

Kermit Weeks
Sailing SV Delos
VASaviation
AvE
Bald and Bankrupt 
Northmen
Daily Dose of Internet


----------



## ksturfguy

I like finance stuff so Graham Stephen, Meet Kevin, Bigger Pockets, The Compound. I also occasionally watch some of the golfing ones or BBQ ones.


----------



## Thick n Dense

Electroboom
Is Genesis History


----------



## raymond

Mustie1


----------



## CLT49er

Breaking Points
Flagrant 2


----------



## Powhatan

AgPhD
HortTube with Jim Putnam
Steve's Small Engine Saloon


----------



## tommyboy

Garden Answer, Demo Ranch, Lowder with Crowder


----------



## FATC1TY

Deermeatfordinner

Bluegabe

BlacktipH

LandsharkFishing

We really enjoy saltwater fishing so all the above scratch the itch. Great videos


----------



## Thick n Dense

tommyboy said:


> Lowder with Crowder


... The best of you


----------



## Deltahedge

Dude Perfect
Mark Rober
Smarter Everyday
Awaken with JP
Demolition Ranch
The Slow Mo Guys
Warrior Poet Society
Daily Dose of Internet
WTF1


----------



## ShadowGuy

Sailing Project Atticus
Adam Savage Tested
Sailing Good Bad & Ugly
Bourbon Moth Woodworking


----------



## oklawn

Real World Police
PoliceActivity
officer401
Sam Chui
FlightChops
Mike Patey
blancolirio
Doctor Mike
JerryRigEverything
What's Inside? Family
Roman Atwood Vlogs


----------



## AllisonN

Sous vide everything
Guga foods


----------



## Lust4Lawn

BobLovesGrass said:


> Awaken with JP though I watch on Rumble.


Absolutely!


----------



## Thick n Dense

I miss the old youtube days....

Now there's clickbait, everyone smiles and all talks the same like they're yelling at you and "Turning it into a TV show".

Also there's many videos with wrong information but the creators don't care as long as they get views.

The algorithm also limits your ability to find useful stuff... It's still possible but harder because the results will be sorted by popularity.

They should make a mode where you turn off search features they set and/Or set your own.

They also get paid based on the length of video so they'll draw out a 2 minute topic into a 10 minute topic for more revenue.

In a way you can compare this to FB or Insta posts just to get likes and views. I think YT was the last to really go down this route...


----------



## Lust4Lawn

Press NH Now
Ben Mallah
Salty Cracker
James Freeman
AwakenWithJP
TwitchThis1 - Dirt Bikes
Ilia Bondarev - Trainhopping/motorcycle travel
Harald Baldr & Bald and Bankrupt - Travel
Eric The Car Guy
SerpentZA & ADVChina
Landshark Outdoors
Gale Force Twins - Fishing


----------



## Phids

I started watching Wranglestar a bit recently. I'd seen a few of his videos in the past but didn't pay more attention until recently, and I noticed that he has something like over 1 million subscribers. Crazy how certain channels appeal to people.


----------



## Old Hickory

Sam the Cooking Guy
America's Test Kitchen
This Old House
Outside Beyond the Lens
At Home in Wild Spaces
Beau Miles
FoorYourSuccess (the Hiking Professor)
hike734
American Battlefield Trust
The Rubin Report
The Daily Wire


----------



## Thick n Dense

JomezPro disc golf coverage… lol…

I'm not a real golfer but disc golfed while in colleges.

It's like the perfect background thing to have on while doing other things.


----------



## Factor

Salvage Workshop
Vice Grip Garage
You, Me and the RV


----------



## falconsfan

Just watched a little of AwakenWithJP. Subscribed.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Red Letter Media
Weird Movies With Mark


----------



## MasterMech

Ok, sensing a pattern here....

M539 Restorations (Broken BMWs, unbroken by someone with no formal training.)
Legit Street Cars (Broken everything)
One Lonely Farmer (Broken Farm Equipment)
AvE (Broken Hoo-Ha Rattlers....)
Deboss Garage (Breaks stuff to make way better broken stuff)

Channels that don't (usually) break things.....

SavageGeese (Car Reviews - On occasion, savage. Watch them to drool over some of the high-end sports cars and then watch them review a compact SUV/cross-over. Guaranteed laughs.)
Steveo1Kinevo (General Aviation)
Paul Hibbert (Home Automation and general hilarity, I cannot make it through one of his vids without cracking up.)

Paul is UK based so there are products he reviews that just aren't available in the US, and anybody wanting to pursue HomeKit will find very little HK specific content. He makes one great point about HK though - as good as it is, it's always going to be severely held back by the fact that you must own an iPhone/iPad to utilize it. Which is certainly why it's not gaining much traction where the iPhone is not a dominant platform.


----------



## NoslracNevok

Some of my tops have been banned in the past years, channels with millions of subscribers. So those still on youtube that I didn't see mentioned already:

Practical Engineering (Interesting breakdowns from an engineering standpoint)
John Stossel (Libertarian Reporter)
Garand Thumb (Boomstick channel)
PeterSripol (cool diy R/C projects)
Internet Historian (hilarious take on well, internet history)
Active Self Protection (examples of good/bad use of boomsticks)
Freedom Tunes (humorous political cartoons)


----------



## 01Bullitt

ThatDudeinBlue
Blue Oval Media
Foxcast Media
FordTechMakuloco
Brad Panovich


----------



## Phids

NoslracNevok said:


> Internet Historian (hilarious take on well, internet history)


The hunt of the Shia Labeouf flag video is one of the best ever on Youtube.


----------



## Herring

Pan The Organizer - very good tips and reviews for car detailing, and other home projects.

Mike Ritland - former Navy Seal, dog trainer, and podcast host. His guests have fascinating stories. Some of my favorites are Dr. James Mitchell, the man and patriot behind the interrogation of Al Qaeda leadership in shadowy CIA black sites. Also Jay Dobyns, ATF agent who infiltrated the Hells Angels.

Nick Shaves - reviews tons of great shaving equipment.

Lowe Vintage - an amazing guitar shop with vintage instruments. If you're a guitar player it is a must visit if in N.C.

This Old House - I've learned a lot watching this show, they never cut corners on any project.

Perkins Builder Brothers - building homes in the Nantahala mountains, lots of practical building tips.


----------



## Amoo316

A few of my favs from diff segments

Paul Harrell - Best no BS sell you crap gun channel period
AvE - Best WTF did he just say channel
Tropical Tidbits - Awesome educational channel for storm tracking during the season
Project Farm - He's gonna test that
Mathias Wandel - This guy is hard to watch at first, but he's an interesting combo of woodworking and mechanics
Home Renovision - Used to be legit good before he got too commercial. Still good, but I usually only look when I'm doing a specific project.
Gamers Nexus - I watch the weekly computer news show
EpicSkillshot - Don't judge me, I'm old but I played in beta and still watch weekly


----------



## wiseowl

AvE -https://youtube.com/c/arduinoversusevil2025

Obsessed Garage - https://youtube.com/c/MattMoreman

Donut Operator - https://youtube.com/c/DonutOperatorOfficial


----------



## aloxdaddy99

goonzquad
B is for Build
Tavarish
Wrencheveryday
samcrac
colion noir


----------



## jayhawk

Jason Whitlock -blazetv
https://youtu.be/Wj4g_Otpups


----------



## Ben S

Flying Doodles (airplanes)
JRE Clips (Joe Rogan)


----------



## LawnManClack

The Detail Geek-Canadian auto detailer
Farm channels-Ivers Farms, Larson Farms, and Triple R Farms are some of my favorites. 
Trenton & Heath-A couple of cobblers from Franklin, TN. 
The Small Workshop-Small item/tool restoration and repurposing.


----------



## carlos_e

Benny Productions
BroScience Life
ChrisFix
Daniel Schiffer
Fix This Build That
How To BBQ Right with Malcolm Reed
Peter McKinnon
PhaseRunner
Sam the Cooking Guy
Steve Ramsey- Wood Working for Mere Mortals
T-Roy Cooks
The Bite Shot
VanOaks Props
Watcher
Buzzfeed Unsolved
Buzzfeed Supernatural


----------



## Ben S

Ox Tools (machining/tool making)


----------



## violar

Self sufficient me - aussie guy, king of dad jokes, all-round great bloke
See Jane Drill is great, Leah has a video for just about anything and it's a really positive and helpful channel
This Old House is a great one for basic insight on how to do most everything in a house

____________
My Goal Planner


----------



## MasterMech

violar said:


> Self sufficient me - aussie guy, king of dad jokes, all-round great bloke
> ...


I dunno - Pete @ Just A Few ACres Farm seems to have a never-ending supply of groaners.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Meetkevin
In the money
Benjamin


----------



## Ben S

Nate the Hoof Guy (fascinating hoof trimming videos)
Robrenz (machining/tool making)


----------



## Phids

If anyone is interested in some great live coverage of the Rittenhouse trial by a group of attorneys, I'd suggest this channel:

Rekieta Law


----------

